# cleaning old kerosene oil lamp



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a old kerosene oil lamp that is all full of oil residue. I have no idea what the burner is made of. How do I clean this? Both burner and glass are dirty. Tyia!


----------

